# [Xorg] Plus possible de charger les modules (résolu)

## Lucio_

Voila, avant hier j'ai mis a jour quelque paquets, je ne sais pas si c'est lies, mais depuis je ne peut plus demarer le server X   :Sad: 

J'obtiens apres avoir tape startx:

```
(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) module ABI major version (1) doesn't match the server's version (4)

(EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

giving up.

xinit:  Connection refused (errno 111):  unable to connect to X server

xinit:  No such process (errno 3):  Server error.

```

 :

J'ai fait des recherches sur internet,je n'ai rien trouve...Last edited by Lucio_ on Sat May 09, 2009 1:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

Suffit de lire les iindications en fin d'emerge xorg-server, qui te disent de recompiler tous les drivers xorg  :Wink: 

----------

## bivittatus

Un petit

```
emerge -1 $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)
```

 devrait résoudre ton problème

----------

## Lucio_

Merci beaucoup pour vos aides, je peux a present demarer kde, mais plus de clavier, ni d'USB, je vais voire si je peux reparer ca...   :Sad: 

----------

## guilc

Il n'est pas interdit de Lire la doc quand on fait une mise à jour majeure de Xorg. Ou encore de faire une recherche ou là ou là

----------

## Lucio_

Bon après plusieurs tentative et en lisant la doc ainsi que les threads du forum, en essayant une recompilation du paquet xorg-server sans hal, aucun changement, ça ne marche toujours pas..   :Sad: 

Edit: en fait il semble que dans le log se ne soit pas un erreur mais un warning:

 *Quote:*   

> (WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd' or 'mouse' will be disabled.
> 
> (WW) Disabling Keyboard0
> 
> 

 

Meme en changeant a off, ca ne change rien...

----------

## boozo

 *Lucio_ wrote:*   

> Bon après plusieurs tentative et en lisant la doc ainsi que les threads du forum, en essayant une recompilation du paquet xorg-server sans hal, aucun changement, ça ne marche toujours pas..  

 

'alute

as-tu essayé de recompiler xinit également ? (avec et/ou sans le USE hal histoire d'être sur...)

Btw: je m'en voudrais d'être de mauvaise augure mais... il n'y a qu'un pas   :Crying or Very sad: 

Edit : Oops dsl ! j'ai lu en travers ce matin... j'avais aps vu que ton kde se lançait maintenant.

Reste que cette histoire de clavier alors ?? es-tu avec ou sans hal actuellement sur tous les packages dépendants de hal ? est-ce que le xorg.conf est correct pour chacun des deux cas de test (cad avec et sans les entrées Input et fdi pour le keybord) ?

----------

## Lucio_

Je suis avec hal pour tout les paquets sauf xorg-server au moyen du fichier /etc/portage/package.use

Sinon le xorg.conf semble correcte du moins il n'y pas pas d'erreur dans le log, uniquement des warning (mais un qui désactive le clavier)

----------

## ghoti

 *Lucio_ wrote:*   

> Sinon le xorg.conf semble correcte

 

Tu es sûr de tes sections "InputDevices" ?

Tu es sûr d'avoir (re)compilé les pilotes de clavier/souris ?

Le plus simple serait tout de même que tu nous donne ton xorg.conf ainsi que le contenu de la variable INPUT_DEVICES :

grep INPUT_DEVICES /etc/make.conf

----------

## YetiBarBar

Le sujet a déjà été évoqué plusieurs fois...

```
Option "AllowEmptyInput" "true"
```

 au bon endroit (cf. man xorg.conf) devrait faire l'affaire.

Sinon, je te laisse chercher les autres solutions, je ne les ai plus toutes de têtes. (il y a notamment se passer de xorg.conf mais ça n'est pas toujours faisable)

----------

## ghoti

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Option "AllowEmptyInput" "true"
> ```
> ...

 

Heu, YetiBarBar, tu n'aurais pas loupé ce post de Lucio_, des fois ?

 *Lucio_ wrote:*   

> Edit: en fait il semble que dans le log se ne soit pas un erreur mais un warning:
> 
>  *Quote:*   (WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd' or 'mouse' will be disabled.
> 
> (WW) Disabling Keyboard0
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> (il y a notamment se passer de xorg.conf mais ça n'est pas toujours faisable)

 

Sans hal, ça va pas nécessairement être facile !  :Wink: 

----------

## Lucio_

Déjà merci beaucoup pour vos aides.. 

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Tu es sûr de tes sections "InputDevices" ?

 

Non pas vraiment, je n’y est pas touché depuis la mise a jour

```
   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
```

 *Quote:*   

> Tu es sûr d'avoir (re)compilé les pilotes de clavier/souris ?

 

J’ai recompilé kbd, mais ça ne change rien…

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Le plus simple serait tout de même que tu nous donne ton xorg.conf ainsi que le contenu de la variable INPUT_DEVICES :
> 
> grep INPUT_DEVICES /etc/make.conf

 

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Layout0"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Module"

#       Load "freetype"

        # Load "xtt"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

#       Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Driver      "synaptics"

        Identifier "Mouse0"

        Option      "SendCoreEvents"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mouse2"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto-dev"

        Option      "SHMConfig" "on"

  Option         "AlwaysCore"

    Option         "LeftEdge" "120"

    Option         "RightEdge" "830"

    Option         "TopEdge" "120"

    Option         "BottomEdge" "650"

    Option         "FingerLow" "14"

    Option         "FingerHigh" "15"

    Option         "MaxTapTime" "180"

    Option         "MaxTapMove" "110"

    Option         "ClickTime" "0"

    Option         "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

    Option         "VertScrollDelta" "20"

    Option         "HorizScrollDelta" "20"

    Option         "MinSpeed" "0.3"

    Option         "MaxSpeed" "0.75"

    Option         "AccelFactor" "0.015"

    Option         "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "200"

    Option         "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "200"

    Option         "UpDownScrolling" "1"

    Option         "CircularScrolling" "1"

    Option         "CircScrollDelta" "0.1"

    Option         "CircScrollTrigger" "2"

#Option      "AutoAddDevices"    "false"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "gb"

       Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        HorizSync    31.5 - 79.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nv"

        Card        "NVIDIA GeForce"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x960" "1152x864"

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics"
```

Avant il y avait evdev aussi, mais je l’ai retire...  ce qui n’a rien changé du tout..

Pour se passer de xorg, j’ai essayé au début, mais ça n’a pas marché non plus.

----------

## brubru

Salut,

Les options AutoAddDevices, AllowEmptyInput, ... doivent être dans une section ServerFlags.

comme cela (cf man xorg.conf):

```

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option  "AutoAddDevices" "off" # default on

        #Option  "AllowEmptyInput" "off" # default on if AutoAddDevices = on && AutoEnableDevices = on, else off

EndSection

```

essaye d'abord, juste avec Option  "AutoAddDevices" "false".

le reste de ton xorg.conf a l'air correct pour une config sans hal.

Bruno

----------

## Lucio_

Merci beaucoup, ca marche maintenant, sans hal et avec cette option, je mets le sujet en résolu!

----------

